# Can I shorten a Fiberglass door.



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

My wooden front door is in bad shape and needs to be replaced. It is a solid wood door and I would like to have one with some glass lites at the top. House is stucco on block construction With outside stucco right up to the brick mold. Frame is in great shape, Cypress wood with a nice inside molding treatment. I do not want to replace the whole frame, just the door itself. The door is standard 3-0 wide but is only 78.5" tall. I have a pre-hung fiber glass door, 3-0 by 6-8 that I would like to use as a replacement. The width is perfect but I would need to cut some off the bottom. My thought is cut the door and install a replacement door sweep where I cut. I also have to remortise the hinges, either on the jamb or on the door and relocate the strike plate on the jamb. All easy enough. 

Question is: if I cut the door will I expose a cavity at the bottom of the door like a hollow core interior door? Will I destroy the integrity of the door? Would I be better cutting the top of the door? Any ideas or suggestions welcomed.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

usually special order doors are cut at the top and the bottom when cutting off more than an inch


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

Call the door maker....Thurma-Tru, Jeld-Wen, etc. and ask them how much can be cut off the bottom. They should be able to tell you how big the solid blocking is at the bottom. 
If you have the door already, I would do it, it is only 1 1/2" you are removing.
If you have to buy a door, order to the correct size.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I wonder if a stud-sensor would find the wood edge?
(if it's hollow?)

DM


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The one I’ve cut into (mail slot) had a solid foam core.


----------



## organick (Sep 4, 2009)

i never cut one but have taken the bottom off and the bottom was about 1/2 " wood and the rest foam....I second calling the manufacturer. They probably even differ by company.

Or just do it because the door doesn't work for you anyway.....if you own the door already


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The foam might be a good thing.... cut it the size you need, dig out the foam and PL glue in a custom-made wooden bottom piece? I doubt it'll have wood 2 1/2" up....


DM


----------

